# Solved: Java Problem, Tried a lot of things, Please HELP!!!!



## neelkanth (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello,

About 3 days ago Java applets on a couple of websites I use stopped working. It was a Red X on one of the websites, the other said I dont have Java. I googled the problem and have tried about everything recommended, but nothing worked. There were no apparent problems. I tried uninstalling and installing a number of times (both online and offline). Then even that started failing. When I tried online installation, it said "uncompression of downloaded file failed". And the offline file asked "This software is already installed. Do you want to reinstall it?" When I say yes, it says " This action is only valid for products that are already installed". This inspite of me uninstalling Java and using Javara.exe

Finally I managed to get the previous version ( 6, update 13) and now it is installed but still nothing is working.

This by itself is not the major problem, because I could try with Firefox, but now even the trading software that I use has stopped working.

Now I get a Java Virtual Machine Launcher error which says "could not open 'C:\Program Files\java\jre6\lib\i386\jvm.cfg'"
But Java is installed in C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_13\ at the moment. So how do I direct the software to the new directory? The software was working initially even when the applets were not, will it work now though? The trading software I use is Power Indiabulls and can be downloaded from http://power.indiabulls.com/download.html

Please help because I need the software, I am a trader and I need this software to work.


----------



## abkTech (Jun 2, 2009)

Download and install a different version of JRE like v6 update 14 or some previous version.

You could also try to delete the installed folders manually before trying to re-install it.


----------



## neelkanth (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks, but I have already tried that, and as I mentioned, JRE v6 update 14 is not installing. At the moment update 13 is installed (nothing working). I had also tried v5 update 15, even that did not work.


----------



## abkTech (Jun 2, 2009)

Go to Start->Run and type "%AppData\Sun\Java" and press enter. There you will find several folders related to different JREs. They will have msi packages. Try installing from there itself.

Even if that doesn't works, delete them and then try online or offline installation.

Keep us updated.


----------



## neelkanth (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi. It says windows cannot find "%AppData\Sun\Java". It is only from yesterday that I am not able to install the latest version. Earlier I was able to install JRE v6 update 14 and the applets were STILL not working. Inspite of being activated in Internet explorer etc etc.


----------



## abkTech (Jun 2, 2009)

abkTech said:


> "%AppData\Sun\Java"


My mistake its "%AppData%\Sun\Java".

You can also try Windows Installer CleanUp Utility to remove all irrelevant Java Runtime Environment Microsoft Installer (msi) registries. Check this link for details.


----------



## neelkanth (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok I found %AppData%\Sun\Java", tried to install with those msi files, did not work. It said java was already installed.

I had the Windows Installer cleanup utility, used it to uninstall Java that I had on my machine, deleted the Java folder in program files. Then tried again with the msi files in %AppData%\Sun\Java. Again got the same message, that Java is already installed. So I deleted those files.

Then I tried online install, after downloading the file it said "Uncompression of downloaded file failed". So I went back to the %AppData%\Sun\Java and tried installing from there, it says Java is already there on the machine and it quits. Exact message is "This action is only valid for products that are already installed".

Im really at my wits end here.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

maybe this will help ,goto add/remove program and uninstall all java listed ,RESTART ,download & run javaRA ,this program will uninstall any old files,RESTART ,download & install the new java 1.6.14.

http://majorgeeks.com/JavaRA_d5982.html

http://www.filehippo.com/download_java_runtime/


----------



## neelkanth (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi and thanks. Tried this also, downloaded java from the link you gave, but I'm getting the same error as above. It thinks java is already installed. I found this same error discussed on another thread on some other forum, but the solution was related to firefox (which i dont have). So that solution is of no help to me.

I need to install Java and get it working so that I can operate my trading software.

It is night here now, and I have to sleep. I hope someone can suggest something by tomorrow morning. Thanks guys for replying.



golferbob said:


> maybe this will help ,goto add/remove program and uninstall all java listed ,RESTART ,download & run javaRA ,this program will uninstall any old files,RESTART ,download & install the new java 1.6.14.
> 
> http://majorgeeks.com/JavaRA_d5982.html
> 
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_java_runtime/


----------



## abkTech (Jun 2, 2009)

The main problem is that the installer thinks that Java is already installed but its not (or is not installed properly). The only way to fix this is by removing all JRE entries using Windows Installer CleanUp utility carefully. Make sure that its removed by running this utility again (after deletion) and check for this entry. It should not re-appear.

So lets start it fresh, uninstall JRE from Add\Remove programs. Delete any leftovers in its installation directory, i.e., "C:\Program Files\Java" wherever you installed it. Delete the files in "%AppData%\Sun\Java". Use Windows Installer CleanUp Utility to remove entries of JRE (if left even after uninstall). After that use your initially downloaded JRE to try & install it.

If that doesn't work, try this download of JDK 1.7.0. It is a development version (not a public released version) of JDK (includes JRE 1.7.0). I've encountered this problem too and it even persists but my Java programs and applets works fine using this version of Java.


----------



## neelkanth (Jul 2, 2009)

I was not able to download JDK 1.7.0, the file is not there. I went to the website also but could not find any 1.7.0 exe file, only .jar files (dont know what to do with those). 
Anyway the status now as follows: I went to the registry and manually deleted every java entry I found (except javascript and javawebstart entries). Then I restarted the machine and this time FINALLY the installation of JRE 6 update 14 started. So my trading software is now working (which was my main worry), but applets on websites are still not working, as before. Any clues about this? I have already checked most of the known issues, and nothing seems out of place.
If nothing works, I guess I will have to try with Firefox for the webapplets.


----------



## abkTech (Jun 2, 2009)

Try this link for JDK 7. I am not providing the direct link as it might show similar error as before.

Your problem is that Java seems to be improperly installed. Re-installing is the way but that has another set of problems. If you're ready to take risks, uninstall it and install it again. But if the same problem arises it may render your trading software in non working state. If you can run applets in other browsers, you might not need this re-install.

Here's a good site to test Java in browsers.


----------



## neelkanth (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for replying and for the link. I will try it and get back to you if it works. For some reason my trading software seems to look for java only in c:/program files/jre6/... before this when I was installing update 14 or 13, they were creating c:/program files/jre1.6. etc and the trading software was giving an error. This time miraculously it created the jre6 directory and i did not have any problems with the software. Its all very confusing. Anyway i will try it out, if nothing works i can always go back to the registry to remove entries. Now I know at least that works. Thanks.
PS: Javatester website has also been acting funny. Usually it says java not working. But yesterday sometime it was just the white band with nothing blue in it. Javascript has always been working though.


----------



## neelkanth (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello, I was able to install JDK7 without any problems after uninstalling JRE6 update 14. Then all the webapplets worked fine (javatester, other websites etc), but my trading software gave a java virtual machine error saying "could not find Java runtime environment". So I thought perhaps this is because JRE has installed in C:/program files/jre 1.7.0 etc, so I uninstalled JDK7 and reinstalled again to C:/program files/jre6/. But still the trading software gave the same error. Then I went to the folder where it is installed and there was a file called "desktrade.jar". I right clicked, and there was an option "open with - java(tm) platform se binary". This I chose, and it executed perfectly. Well, this is good enough for me for now I guess, since everything including applets is working. I dont mind opening the software this way as long as it opens. If you want to check out the Java files in the software for academic interest, you can download it from http://power.indiabulls.com/download.html

Its all strange, but as long as it works....

Thank you for taking the time to help me. Really appreciated!!!


----------



## abkTech (Jun 2, 2009)

Its just a problem of file association. Check this link. I hope it works for you now.

If you feel your problem is solved, you can mark the thread as solved using the "Mark Solved" button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.


----------



## neelkanth (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh yes, thats what it was, now the software is opening even from the desktop shortcut. Brilliant. It's all definitely solved now. 
Thank you very much for your help.


----------

